# electric actuator



## aminal (Sep 23, 2010)

I have a Grasshopper 727K front mount mower, with the 61 inch mower deck. My question is; has anyone found an aftermarket electric actuator for these machines? The dealer wants $625.00 for a new one, just wondering if anyone has found one that is better, and, less expensive than what the dealer/Grasshopper wants for theirs. I love my machine, just hate the actuator!!!! Thanks, David.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

If you know the dimensions, capacity, and stroke of the actuator you can go to Northern Tool and obtain a generic actuator for considerably less.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

or go to> PJ Power website & have a look around.


----------

